# found camera on desolation grey



## Prescott Fields (Nov 12, 2014)

Found a camera at a camp site on river. send description and camp site and we will mail it back.


----------



## zercon (Aug 30, 2006)

*deso*

How were the bugs?


----------



## Prescott Fields (Nov 12, 2014)

Bug were not bad at all but the water was dropping so may have changed.


----------



## carvedog (May 11, 2005)

I don't do southern rivers much but the mozzies were pretty bad. Everyone was getting hammered. I actually went in my tent and sprayed my ass with bug spray so I could survive the groover. Bites thru my shirt ( forgot to spray it when I changed) bites thru my chair and my shirt. I figured the chair insulated them from the DEET so they were able to mine away. 

Below .... Jack Creek? ( mile 25 or so ) they got much better but if you hiked up thru the tall grass - still there. The further down the better. We went thru three bottles of bug spray for just me and daughter. We went thru a lot of hydrocortisone cream and benadryl pills and cream. She reacted to them badly and it was hard on her. Be prepared.


----------

